# GoPro Alternative. Suggestions



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Need some help from the brain trust here. I am looking to get a camera like a GoPro. We have a couple in the office but would like one with a telephoto or zoom lens for myself. 

I plan to use this camera locked off on a pier rail, zoomed in on a slide rigged live bait and hope to catch some topwater action strikes. The wide angle on the GoPro just does not cut it. So need a decent telephoto lens on the camera.

What I like in the Gopro and would like to have in my next camera are:

- Ability to shoot video continuously for 2 - 3 hrs at min 720p.
- 70 or 120mm telephoto lens (the GoPro has a super wide angle)

I have a Sony 30X compact HX50V but it is limited to 30 mins at a time. I really prefer a compact style camera that is hopefully not too expensive.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Check out the new Garmin Virb camera, Canon Vixia Mini, or Canon Vixia RF cams.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks. Your suggestions really helped. I dug out my old Sanyo Xacti, and it does exactly what I needed. Why did I not think of that?


----------

